# My 74 Audi 100ls project



## 74Retro (May 17, 2010)

Just picked this up about a month ago.


----------



## 74Retro (May 17, 2010)

Started cleaning up engine parts (Before)








Cluster







Made new wood trim


----------



## 74Retro (May 17, 2010)

what is the lug pattern of the audi 100 74


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

4x140, shared with Subaru and Peugot. :thumbdown:


----------



## 74Retro (May 17, 2010)

Lol tell me about it thanks for the re:. No good looking wheels out there with 4x140 sucks ill have to come up with somehting.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow! Nice pick for a project. I miss my '72.
I'll have another some day.

I know of a place in Washington state (Port Angeles), that has a bunch of parts cars..last time I looked..a few years ago.

The place is called Happy Motors. The owner/mechanic is busy, but he might be able to get you some needed parts.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Loves me an old 100:thumbup:


----------

